# MS Front Page Express



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Is it still around? I downloaded right from MS last year but didnt like it so I uninstalled it. But I would like to get it back to play around with it. I dont see on on MS website and Ive been searching Kazaa but nothing, but then I dont expect to see it on Kazaa since its freeware anyhow.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Microsoft only distributed it with IE 4 and Windows 98. If you don't have either of those around, try this link I found.

Link


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey thanks a lot James! 
I have it downloading right now


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

FP Express is a lot better then I remember, granted not as good as Front Page or Dreamweaver, but a lot better the Netscape Composer. It will stay on my PC this time.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, don't worry. You'll be deleting it soon enough again. If you can't afford a decent editor like Dreamweaver, stick with Notepad. It's far superior to FrontPage Express. Heck, even Mozilla composer (free, with Mozilla web browser at www.mozilla.org) is far superior to FrontPage Express.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have Dreamweaver but like I said I just wanna play around with FP Express.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, no you don't. You may think you do, but you won't


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I actually like it, kinda, I just created a simple page. Its just like word with with the added bonus of doing HTML coding. It rates 3rd out of 4 on my list of WYSIWYGs that I've used.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, if FPE gets 3rd, what the heck do you give 4th? I don't want to meet a program THAT bad


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Heres my ranking of wysiwyg web editors
1- Macromedia Dreamweaver
2- MS FrontPage
3- MS FrontPage Express
4- Netscape Composer


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Steve, don't worry. You'll be deleting it soon enough again. If you can't afford a decent editor like Dreamweaver, stick with Notepad. It's far superior to FrontPage Express. Heck, even Mozilla composer (free, with Mozilla web browser at www.mozilla.org) is far superior to FrontPage Express. *


Come on Mark quit being an elitest. FP Express isn't all that bad. For the beginner it's an excellent way to get aquanted with web authoring tools.

Steve,

I used FP Express for a while when I started my first web sites several years ago. I basically got tired of coding HTML in notepad and needed something quick and easy to write generic web pages. FP Express works great in that regard. But, with some of the new tools out like Dreamweaver and such, FP Express is pretty much outdated though still fun to play with.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the back up Chris 
Now for an interestring turn, Mark why do you dislike Front Page Express so much?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Because I tried it and had nothing but trouble. Not only does it not make good web pages, it's quite good at destroying web pages you import into it (far better than the real FrontPage, which is amazing, as my main complaint about FrontPage is how good it is at destroying pages imported in it).


----------

